# drool-worthy bag



## naturallyfab (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been eyeing this for a while now.  I think it's going to go on my Christmas List!


http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3052750?...re  viewAnchor


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks scruptious.  I think I like the turquoise one...


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Sep 10, 2010)

I adore the pink one!  I love Marc Jacobs stuff.


----------



## xbuttonsx (Sep 10, 2010)

I want the pink one too


----------



## megan92 (Sep 12, 2010)

that's cute!!  there's another mbmj bag i want but dang.  i'm an umenployed college kid.  not happening!


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 16, 2010)

megan I am right there with you.  If I weren't in college and had an actual job I'd be all over the bag in a heart beat!!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 16, 2010)

That bag is GORGEOUS.

I would be too scared to take it out because I know I would mess it up, I would need a bag to carry that bag in.  Of course, the outer bag would be see through.


----------



## pennybeau (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_That bag is GORGEOUS.

I would be too scared to take it out because I know I would mess it up, I would need a bag to carry that bag in.  Of course, the outer bag would be see through._

 
LOL, this made my day! ;]


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_That bag is GORGEOUS.

I would be too scared to take it out because I know I would mess it up, I would need a bag to carry that bag in.  Of course, the outer bag would be see through._

 
Haha! I feel that way too.

Gorgeous bag, OP! Thank goodness for birthdays and christmas!


----------

